

Does religion--any religion--have a place in video games? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/22/does-religion-any-religion-have-a-place-in-video-games/

======
unalone
It has any place that the developers want it to have. Games aren't actively
secular, just as they aren't actively religious.

